# Uncomfortable Bump at 26 weeks with Twins



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

I know this is probably a stupid question but my bump is really uncomfortable, not painful.  I feel like I've had a really really big meal and have seriously over eaten.  It also feels when I stand up and sit down that everything is being stretched.  At my last growth scan I was within 50-90 percentile's for both babies but I don't really have a big bump in fact a few people have commented about how small I am considering it's twins.  One is head down and the other is traverse across the top. 

Could their positions be causing this discomfort?  I'm starting to worry if I feel like this now what I'll feel like in 12 weeks.

Pushoz


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

even with a singleton, you would be feeling a bit squashed around your stomach at this stage, so it's doubly so with twins, if the one at the top changes from transverse it might be a bit comfier, and that may give you a bit of a break,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

